# Summit County



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

The public transport is free and goes throughout the county. I would recommend Frisco if you are going to be riding Breck and for whatever reason you don't want to actually stay in Breck.


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet yeah, we ended up deciding were just going to continue staying in breck today. I can't wait till i move out to Boulder in the fall snowboarding trips are going to be so much more enjoyable haha.


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> The public transport is free and goes throughout the county. I would recommend Frisco if you are going to be riding Breck and for whatever reason you don't want to actually stay in Breck.



Another question since you are obviously more familiar with the area then me. Where would you recommend to stay in Breckenridge itself. I was looking and saw some place on Obritz for $99 bucks (
Breckenridge Mountain Lodge, reviews said it was a dump) a night, were only going to be there for two days, but all three of us are 21-22 years of age which makes renting a car and checking into some places a pain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you do Frisco check out the Fireside Inn or Lodge can't remember the exact name but it's a hostel/B and B fairly reasonable and the rooms are nice, plus I heard the breakfasts are money. If you're doing Breck check out some VRBO you can sometimes find stuff that's dirt cheap. Or hit up couchsurfing.com and see. If you're brave get a tent!


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

haha, man I've done tenting before its a little intense for me. Yeah, I think I'm just going to do the ramada in frisco the guy who works there was saying that they have a bus stop for the Summit Bus right across the street.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah what he's not telling you is that bus stop is on the Copper bus route which means you'd take that to main street Frisco, get off then depending what time of day either wait a half hour or an hour. Or else you could walk the 15 minutes to the Transfer center, plus the Ramada is crap.


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm yeah, well I'm going to give that place a call tomorrow and see if they have anything availible for the dates were going. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Check the Frisco Best Western instead you're a 5 minute walk from the Frisco Transfer center and the rates aren't too bad just don't get a smoking room that place is like an ash tray in those rooms.


----------

